# Lip balm with milk



## dixilee (Jun 12, 2013)

HI

Im after a recipe for LIp Balm with Goats MIlk

Has anyone done this before


----------



## dcornett (Jun 13, 2013)

Nope! and if you added a liquid then you'd have to add a preservative...wouldn't you?


----------



## new12soap (Jun 13, 2013)

milk is water bases, most lip balms are anhydrous, so it would precipitate out unless you used an emulsifier, and yes you would also need a preservative. a lip-safe preservative.


----------



## Kersten (Jun 18, 2013)

Here is the ingredient list for Canus Goat's Milk Lip Balm.  I'm guessing they use powdered goat's milk.

 Ingredients
Extra Virgin Olive Oil (Organic) , Cera Alba (Beeswax) Organic , Soybean (Glycine Soja) Oil (Organic) , Spearmint (Mentha Viridis) Essential Oil , Comfrey Leaf , Calendula (Calendula Officinalis) Flower , St John's Wort (Hypericum Perforatum) , Hemp Seed Oil (Organic) , Goat Milk , Vitamin E , Rosmarinus Officinalis (Rosemary) Extract


----------



## dagmar88 (Jun 18, 2013)

Kersten said:


> Here is the ingredient list for Canus Goat's Milk Lip Balm.*  I'm guessing they use powdered goat's milk.*
> 
> Ingredients
> Extra Virgin Olive Oil (Organic) , Cera Alba (Beeswax) Organic , Soybean (Glycine Soja) Oil (Organic) , Spearmint (Mentha Viridis) Essential Oil , Comfrey Leaf , Calendula (Calendula Officinalis) Flower , St John's Wort (Hypericum Perforatum) , Hemp Seed Oil (Organic) , Goat Milk , Vitamin E , Rosmarinus Officinalis (Rosemary) Extract




That would just stay gritty.
What they do is what I see more and more often; making bad formulations just to avoid certain ingredients and call their product 'natural'.


----------



## pamielynn (Jun 18, 2013)

Not sure I'd want to ingest comfrey or st john's wort oil, either. What are they adding to the product - and what oil are they infused in?


----------



## dagmar88 (Jun 18, 2013)

:roll: Label appeal I guess? You shouldn't even come in contact with direct sunlight after using st. johns wort externally.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jun 18, 2013)

And I see two antioxidants -- Vit E and ROE -- but no preservative. By adding a source of protein and sugar to the balm, even if the goat's milk is powdered, I would think a lip-safe preservative would be wise. On top of that, since the goat's milk and hemp oil are listed just above the Vit E and well below the EO, it's obvious they're there in very small percentages. IMO, these ingredients can't be of much benefit except "label appeal". 

This product reminds me of the beekeepers I know who try to put honey in their otherwise anhydrous lip balms and lotion bars ... then wonder why the honey oozes out eventually. They might get lucky and not get separation if they put only a few drops of honey per balm ... and if the user never allows the balm to really get warm ... and if the honey droplets are fine and dispersed well ... and if ... and if ....  :thumbdown:


----------



## Shaefercd (Jul 16, 2015)

So Like the Beekman Boys, Canus and Others...They are lying to the public and getting away with it?  

Here is the ingredients for Beekman Boys "Natural Lip Balm" Sunflower Oil*, Beeswax, Coconut Oil*, Shea Butter*, Flavor, Goat Milk Powder, Vitamin E, Rosemary Extract*, Calendula Extract*, Menthol.

Love it when they say 'Flavors' No accountability that way.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jul 16, 2015)

Shaefercd said:


> So Like the Beekman Boys, Canus and Others...They are lying to the public and getting away with it?
> 
> Here is the ingredients for Beekman Boys "Natural Lip Balm" Sunflower Oil*, Beeswax, Coconut Oil*, Shea Butter*, Flavor, Goat Milk Powder, Vitamin E, Rosemary Extract*, Calendula Extract*, Menthol.
> 
> Love it when they say 'Flavors' No accountability that way.


 
This post is over a year old....may not get much of a response.   Also, you only have to list flavor oil /essential oil and not the entirety of what you used.   That's what I do anyway.  Plus, they don't list everything in the flavor oils.


----------

